# substrate help



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Iam going to be trying my hand at planting a nano tank coming here soon (10 gals). I have planted many aquariums in the past. I would like to use the ADA aqua soil but i reside in the US. WHERE CAN I GET THIS STUFF!?! I hear its like gold when it comes to substrates. I would like to purchase some (prefferably online). Can anybody help me out with this?! thanx


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

check Aquarium Design Group in the sponsor section.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Be sure to get both aquasoil (top layer) and powersand (bottom layer)

www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------

